# Kindle Fire refurb with full warranty and new packaging for $169: good deal?



## johnshaw76 (Nov 22, 2010)

Seems like a good deal since it is like new for $30 less, but has anyone had experience with refurbished Kindles?

Click where it says:
"Save $30 with a Certified Refurbished Kindle Fire
Each Certified Refurbished Kindle Fire is tested, certified, and repackaged like new. Comes with the same one-year limited warranty as a brand-new Kindle Fire."

Kindle Fire - Full Color 7" Multi-Touch Display with Wi-Fi - More than a Tablet


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Refurbished from Amazon -- go for it.  Absolutely a good deal.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

It depends.. if you would have wanted to buy an extended warranty.. you cannot do that.  If you wouldn't have bought an extended warranty, then this is a good deal.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Speaking only for myself, I'd cough up the extra $30 and buy a brand new Kindle Fire. But I'm not big on refurbs to begin with, so keep that in mind.


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

It's likely that it was returned by someone who just did'nt like it.  On the other hand you can't be sure of the wear and/or proper handling of the battery.  For a thirty buck saving, I would be wary.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I DO like to buy the extended warranties and sometime back they started disallowing the purchase of those warranties on refurbs.  I found out when I bought a refurb K2 for someone else, just before the K3s were announced.  I had planned to buy her an extended warranty but wasn't able to do so.  I paid for a skin but that really wasn't the same thing.  When I bought a refurb DX earlier I was able to purchase the extended warranty.

This offering clearly says "no extended warranty".


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd probably just spend the extra 30.00, but I'm sure it would be totally fine.


----------

